# Trip Out East....



## steelheadBob (Jul 6, 2004)

Took a trip out east with a bunch of fellow steelheaders.... Went out for 4 days with pinners, spinners and fly...we fished 18 mile, oak and a few smaller tribs to get away from crowds... Even thou it rain 80% of the time, it was cold and wet,,, had a great time. Kings were inhaling pink choker sacs and white/blue clousers, browns where sucking in n e thing white,,,,beads, buggers, sacks...
heres a few pics from the trip....


----------



## steelheadBob (Jul 6, 2004)

couple more pics.....

Joyce with a nice King....


----------



## fishaman1652 (Dec 28, 2011)

Nice fish, looks like a great time and the perfect getaway. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## jiggin'fool (Dec 18, 2005)

Looks awesome! Definitely something I want to do!


----------



## monkfish (Apr 3, 2010)

Great pics. Looks like a good time.


----------



## ChromeBone (Oct 3, 2011)

Nice Fish, looks like you guys got into a few trout out there as well, Was up on the Betsie in Michigan a few weeks back, Just all Kings but they look to be the same size as the ones you guys got out east. Probably lost a few pounds chasing those bad boys down stream.


----------



## fishinnick (Feb 19, 2011)

Thanks for sharing, looks like you had a great time. Steelies, browns, and kings.....doesn't get much better than that!


----------



## Fishermon (Jan 31, 2009)

Nice pics, we are heading up the 6th.


----------



## steelheadBob (Jul 6, 2004)

Thanks guys... heard cat and salmon is loaded with steel now


----------



## ngski (Aug 16, 2005)

Nice pics, heading up on Wednesday morning, may fish PA but I think the smart bet is just fishing NY, fishing Oak for the week. Looks like a good bunch of folks fishing with ya.


----------



## phishyone1 (Jun 27, 2008)

Sounds like a great trip Bob, CONGRATS............ Two of my friends and I did the same, 4 days just last week....... Had a great time, good fishing, some Magic Hat beers for the sake of being near Rochester and Great lakes October fest, Cause it was Oct and were Cleveland Boys. We fly fished only, eggs were ticket in am, And nymphs were good midday......... Couldnt get the streamer or swing flies to go for the trout, Just a few kings on streamers. All in all a BLAST


----------



## phishyone1 (Jun 27, 2008)

a few more


----------



## Fishermon (Jan 31, 2009)

Nice browns, can't wait for next week.


----------



## Rick 88 (Jan 30, 2010)

Nice pics. Definitely got me excited for my trip up there. Heading up the 6th. Might see you up that way fishermon.


----------



## phishyone1 (Jun 27, 2008)

For you guys going next week, your timing couldn't be better for the browns......... More early steel then Ive ever seen in 9yrs of going also..... get pumped up boys, and get them vises pumping out them flies............ good luck


----------



## Fishermon (Jan 31, 2009)

we always try to go that week, this is my 9th year also. Surprised to hear about the amount of steel being caught up there this early. Been tying like crazy, blood dots, sucker spawn, scrambled eggs, Estaz eggs. 



phishyone1 said:


> For you guys going next week, your timing couldn't be better for the browns......... More early steel then Ive ever seen in 9yrs of going also..... get pumped up boys, and get them vises pumping out them flies............ good luck


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

Awesome pics guys!


----------



## steelheadBob (Jul 6, 2004)

great pics phishyone1


----------



## ngski (Aug 16, 2005)

Going to be on the Oak Orchard this coming Wednesday thru Sunday if anyone wants to hook up shoot me a PM or look for guy with the brown Buffalo's hat, or pink Muppets Animal Hat.

Part of a 12 person group, we can always make room for fellow Ohioans, we'll try to get a spot, usually on the river around 5am. We sometimes get beat out on our spots.


----------



## Rick 88 (Jan 30, 2010)

NY Regs question. You cant fish at night or before sun rise correct?

Also looking for a map of 18 mile fishing access. For some reason is proving difficult to find. I know its Burt dam and down stream, but not sure how far.


----------



## Fishermon (Jan 31, 2009)

Rick, you can begin fishing 30 minutes before sunrise and fish until 30 minutes after sunset. Steve


----------



## bassman56 (May 22, 2005)

My brother were up at the oak all last week and to be honest, this is the worst is have seen the fishing up there. Not many browns in, hooked up more steelies than browns. We fished a few of the smaller creeks, still a lot of salmon in there. Many fresh ones too. It seems like the brown trout run wasn't in full swing yet. 

Sent from my SM-N900T using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Fishermon (Jan 31, 2009)

Got back Saturday night from the Oak. From reports and talking to other guys fishing was better the week I was there compared to the previous week. Fishing was much slower than it had been the previous few years, on the plus side the average size of the fish was very good. Managed to catch double digits everyday but had to work hard for them. Was catching 5:1 browns vs steelhead. Still some salmon in the river, some zombies and some fresher ones. Crowds were unbelievable, the most crowded I've ever seen it. Another downer to the week was seeing guys lifting fish and other guys fishing two flies. Lots of guys bringing home the skunk so I was pleased with how I did. Busted my z axis the first day so will have to get a new tip section and get it fixed.


----------



## ngski (Aug 16, 2005)

I was up at the Oak for the last two weekends, The last week in Oct gave the best amount of Browns when the rains moved in, I think this year the Oak gave up more trouphy fish then quanities. If you wanted more browns you need to visit the zoo at Burt or wade the other two creeks Sandy or Johnson. Overall I didn't mind hooking into 10lb plus browns.


----------

